# IGf1-L3 Incredible Results.



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello Guys

I want to share my experience with this amazing compound.

I was on 200Mg Testo enant + 50Mg Tren Hexa a week

I started with 40MCG igf1L3 Post wo

GHRP2 Post wo 300MCG with MODGRF

Ipamorellin 200MCG pre cardio in the morning

After 1 week I increase the dosage to 60MCG bilateral 30/30 before the train and the next morning in the day NO weights I pinned 40MCG SUBq

After 3 weeks I lost at least 5% of fat and my weight remained roughly equal 98 KGS with NOW 12% FAT

PUMP is amazing

Recovery is amazing

dreams are incredible

Strenght continuously increasing.

now I will go to 5 weeks than stop for 3 weeks and I will come back to IGF1 .

Just to share my expericence.!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Before and after pics?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You lost 5% bodyfat in three weeks and you just added igf 1 lr3 no change in anything else ?

How did you measure bodyfat?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bollocks


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Before and after pics?


This ^^^


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> Bollocks


Don't be shy mate, just come out with it and tell us what you really think.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> Bollocks


Don't be shy mate, just come out with it and tell us what you really think.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

5% in three weeks measured with a set of elephant calipers? if you have then fair play man i know i had to do alot over a longer period to shift 5% bf. thats a fair whack


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Their is a study @Pscarb has posted

About how igf-lr3 has no anabolic effects at all.......

So I don't know what to make of these results except maybe the result of other compounds you where using

I have been pre contest dieting with Gh tren mast test and primo clen etc

And a very controlled diet and haven't dropped 5 percent body fat that quickly

Infect prob dropped just over that in the last 7 weeks

So the simple question is where did you get these magic beans and can I have some please


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> Their is a study @Pscarb has posted
> 
> About how igf-lr3 has no anabolic effects at all.......
> 
> ...


Haha!

Didn't Pscarb ultimately say that Igf-lr3 is just an expensive pump and that's all it is?!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Haha!
> 
> Didn't Pscarb ultimately say that Igf-lr3 is just an expensive pump and that's all it is?!


Pretty much, in essence it's not true igf is lr3.fiat changes thé pathways think it's a sticky in the peptide section

Useless compound money better spent elsewhere I would say


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Haha!
> 
> Didn't Pscarb ultimately say that Igf-lr3 is just an expensive pump and that's all it is?!


And isn't that if you can actually get real IGF??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> And isn't that if you can actually get real IGF??


As far as I know igf Is what Gh is converted to (when in highish doses) in the liver this in itself is anabolic

However your right in saying this is not igf-1 lr3, this type of igf would be very expensive and too fragile,

I do believe you can get a pump for igf1 lr3.though Tbh as so many people have used it with this effect I know it can also increase insulin senstivity but these things arnt enough to really warrent any gains,

I'll choose a loada decent Gh and test every time lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the pathways that external synthetic IGF use are totally different to what the body uses for naturally converted IGF-1 be that in the muscle or Liver.....

5% drop in 3 weeks sorry but without before and after pictures and they would be dramatic then i call BS mate, you was 17% then went to 12% that is a massive jump and would show big visual improvements...

*Note, if this BF measurement was taken with normal callipers or a electronic machine then i am afraid it is boll0x as water levels and many other factors come into play.......

but hey show us the pictures.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Only thing I noticed from the IGF-1LR3 was the vascularity, that was pretty cool, other than that no local growth at all.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Haha!
> 
> Didn't Pscarb ultimately say that Igf-lr3 is just an expensive pump and that's all it is?!


Sure that was the Des version he was referring to but could be the Lr3 also

I rate Lr3 if used correctly for the correct reasons


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry i made a mistake the weeks are 12 i would tell 3 months and not 3 weeks.

Anyway adding igf1 the result are impressed.

I will put here some pics when i make it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> Sorry i made a mistake the weeks are 12 i would tell 3 months and not 3 weeks.
> 
> Anyway adding igf1 the result are impressed.
> 
> I will put here some pics when i make it.


ok still pictures as that is a big drop in Bodyfat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> Sure that was the Des version he was referring to but could be the Lr3 also
> 
> I rate Lr3 if used correctly for the correct reasons


no mate any synthetic IGF version, it just does not use the correct pathways for muscle growth, i have used hundreds of boxes in my time and although the pump was huge i got no visible size increase.......


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> no mate any synthetic IGF version, it just does not use the correct pathways for muscle growth, i have used hundreds of boxes in my time and although the pump was huge i got no visible size increase.......


I as you know rate it for fat loss and anti inflammatory purposes but as for the new cell growth claims ive not found this as yet , and like you used most out there over time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> I as you know rate it for fat loss and anti inflammatory purposes but as for the new cell growth claims ive not found this as yet , and like you used most out there over time


This is my point buddy, I have close friends who use it around workouts with carbs and have said they feel leaner.

But I have yet to find one person who IMO knows there stuff that can put any tissue growth down to this peptides


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

I will make the pictures soon so we can judge togheter.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> I will make the pictures soon so we can judge togheter.


why not post them up now? i do not need to judge buddy IGF-1LR3 does not act in the way you are saying it does.....and this opinion is based on many many years of using it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

BodyEnergy said:


> I will make the pictures soon so we can judge togheter.


Where's the pics for everyone to see


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Where's the pics for everyone to see


exactly, the claim is a reduction of 5%BF this no matter how many weeks is significant and if that was me i would have taken pictures if true....


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Is this a drop of 5% bodyfat - which would be from 15% down to 10%, or a drop of 5% *of your total *bodyfat, which would be from 15% to 14.25%.


----------

